# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt



## Raaksi (19. Dezember 2015)

Abend!

 

Suche jemanden der mich wirbt. Genaueres wird dann per PN geklärt.

 

Du bietest: Taschen, Gold für Account Rüstung, Allianz, kein Pvp Server...

 

Also ganz einfache... 

 

lg


----------

